# Neon tetras afraid of me



## kicksilver

I have 12 neon tetras that have been terrified of me ever since I bought them 2 months ago. The only way I can watch them is to sit perfectly still for a few minutes, and wait for them to come out. If I make even a subtle movement, they flee back into the plant cover.

Is there some way to encourage them to be less timid? My dwarf gourami likes me, and my cories seem not to care one way or the other....


----------



## dalfed

Try to stand at the tank for a minute before you feed and move around the tank after you feed, hopefully get them to see you as the source of food.


----------



## AquaAggie

Agree with Dalfed. When I started my tank I decided to try and instill a Pavlovian response in my fish so I feed them at about the same time each night and always knock the glass a few times before I feed. My neons were nervous nellys at first as well but now If the time is right and I walk towards the tank they go nuts. My guppies only been in for a week and they already are catching on. My flame dwarf gourami is a giant scaredy cat but slowly improving. Good luck


----------



## kicksilver

Sounds great guys, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Gizmo

My 6 were skittish at first but after about 3 months and the same Pavlovian technique stated above, they are now not even afraid of the cat, which is a BIG problem.


----------



## CAM

Gizmo said:


> My 6 were skittish at first but after about 3 months and the same Pavlovian technique stated above, they are now not even afraid of the cat, which is a BIG problem.


Tape a picture of this on the tank and maybe they'll understand what that cat has in mind:


----------

